# sanitize vacuum brush?



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

If you vacuum up seeds, spare feathers, and occasional poops, is it going too far / too OCD to sanitize the vacuum brush? If not, how do you do it, just spray with vinegar?

Added perspective: what if the bird is apparently ill? i.e. I'm trying to avoid spreading anything around my floors after vacuuming up droppings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never sanitized my vacuum brush but I believe spraying it well with vinegar and letting it air dry should be fine.
If the brush easily removes from your vacuum (mine does not!) you could clean it with vinegar or boiling water and then let it air dry.
I'd be reluctant to put it in the oven to dry as I'd be afraid the plastic bristles would melt. *


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you! I forgot there are all sorts of vacuums, mine has a floor brush that attaches to the wand. Easy to take on/off, and spray, so, this is one simple step to add at the end, might as well just do it.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

I take the brush off the wand and vacuum it with the wand


----------

